# Intercourse during 2WW



## mms (May 25, 2009)

I know some clinics ask their patients to abstain from intercourse after embryo transfer and during the 2ww but the clinical studies proved that there is no solid evidence that it's necessary, moreover some studies even suggest that intercourse could help with implantation. 

My question is how many of you chose to abstain and how many carried on with normal intercourse? How did it affect your outcome?


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

We weren't told to abstain, but we havent yet, im 4dp3dt. We do intend to, I wasn't aware some people are told not too


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I wouldnt risk it.you invest so much of everything. My dr says it should be abstained.


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I was advised to abstain and was too sore from EC and too terrified of dislodging my emby to question that advice. I think it's partly to do with infection risk after the various IVF procedures maybe? That said, my eventual pregnancies were both natural and so our bedroom activity continued as normal in those unintentional 2ww's and the babies stuck just fine...

X


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

In my clinic they said it was certainly ok and that new studies show that prostaglandins and other components in semen actually seem to raise the odds of implantation. Good luck!


----------

